# Rich Gaspari inducted into the Muscle Beach Hall of Fame



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rich Gaspari inducted into the Muscle Beach Hall of Fame May 30, 2011. Lakewood, NJ. Rich Gaspari, one of the most recognizable and inspirational personas in bodybuilding and sports nutrition today, will be inducted into the Muscle Beach Hall of Fame on Monday, May 30, 2011 at 1:00pm. The ceremony will be held at the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

